

Stop asking “how can we hire more women?” - jasonmp85
http://alicebartlett.co.uk/blog/stop-asking-how-can-we-hire

======
Kalium
And reframing the question that way shows you don't give a flying fuck about
the concerns of the people asking it.

If you're going to display that level of empathy, why should they behave
differently?

